# How Many Army, Navy, Airforce, Marines.......



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Navy, Air Force and Marine is it here? Ex and still in service....8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

US Army for 6 years. UH-60L Blackhawk Crew Chief. Deployed 10 months to Kosovo and 14 months to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

10 yrs CAF where I was NCOicofSFA and questioning ancestry of pilots


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

16 months Swedish Army Ranger....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> US Army for 6 years. UH-60L Blackhawk Crew Chief. Deployed 10 months to Kosovo and 14 months to Iraq.


Did you start out as crew chief in the CAF you would have to be a qualified fitter or rigger and then after a few years 6-10 get nominated for training as a flight engineer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

In the US Army you first start out as a UH-60 Blackhawk mechanic. You normally start out in the Maintenance Company and just work on them on the ground. After you prove yourself and learned eneogh about the aircraft and a Flight Company (Squadron) has a slot open they will pull you in and train you as a Crew Chief (Flight Engineer). I was fortunate and really good at my job and picked up quickly everything you needed to learn and know (even though it is an ever learning experience, the day you stop learning about the aircraft is the day it kills you) and was picked up by a Flight Company after only a few months and spent from 2001 to 2006 in a Flight Company flying every day. I accrued aprox 1500 hours (I have to look in my flight records) including over 640 combat hours and over 360 imminent danger time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2007)

No biggie.... Check out the other threads as well....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2007)

USNR - 1996-2004. I spent most of my time with VP-65 working on P-3s. I also did some C-130 stuff...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2007)

USAF 1984-1988. Wideband/BISS/Ground Radio repair. 86-88 with AFSOG.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2007)

Australian Army 2000 - 2005. Air Defence Gunner (Rapier RBS-70).


----------



## mkloby (May 1, 2007)

USMC since 2004 - almost got my wings - pilot slotted for MV-22 Ospreys.


----------



## armypilot (May 8, 2007)

U.S. Army/ Army National Guard for last 21 years 7 months. Master Army Aviator currently flying UH-60 Blackhawks. Also rated in the UH-1 Huey, OH-58 Kiowa, AH-1 Cobra, and AH-64 Apache.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## comiso90 (May 8, 2007)

USAF
1986 - 1991


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2007)

You weren't ever stationed at Comiso, by chance, were you?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2007)

I would guess in 1990, hence the comiso90...


----------



## comiso90 (May 9, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I would guess in 1990, hence the comiso90...




Bingo,,, give that man some tortellini ala pana, octopus ceviche and a Peroni!


For 1 year 10 months,,, 1990 - 1991

*BGM 109 rocks Moscow hit after hit!*

other stations:
Biloxi, Mountain Home, Pope, Fort Benning


----------



## DOUGRD (May 28, 2007)

U.S.Navy 6/30/1969 - 12/31/1991 Senior Chief Aviation Electrician's mate


----------



## bamadave (Jul 18, 2007)

USAF from 85 to 89...crew cheif on kc 135's


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 18, 2007)

Army National Guard 1971-1977. Armor Recon Specialist (Scout). Primarily a track driver (M113).


----------



## lucanus (Aug 19, 2007)

USMC 1973-1979 0311 with a bubble and a pair of wings
3rd Batt 1st Marines FMF
Also served aboard the USS Coral Sea as a "Bellhop" (squid lingo
for Sea Marines)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2007)

US Navy 1951 to 1971. General service Radioman, TTY and Crypto Repair.
Had one year 'exchange' duty with the USAF at Wheelis AFB in Tripoli,
Libya, and pulled a year of "exchange" duty with the USA (2nd Army) in NYC
as Armed Forces Police. Did 11 months in Nam attached to the ROK 
Army (who called themselves marines). I've been retired 36 years and
I don't miss it !

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2007)

Charles did you know that military cemetery in Tripoli is still there?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

Chris:

No I did not. I remember seeing it on the way to our Transmitter site, which
was about 30 K south of Tripoli, but I never visited it. I guess it's full of
Brits.... huh ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2007)

actually the cemetary is now closed and the remains of 72 Americans and there families have been returned.

I thought it was still open but while doing a search I found that it was now closed.

Here is the article:
Military returns remains buried in Libya - Yahoo! News


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

Chris: That's quite a story. It states that Wheelus housed B-52's from
1958 to 1972. I was there Nov 1954 to Nov 1955 and we had B-36's.
If memory serves, it was a SAC base and Lemay was head of SAC at the
time. I was attached to the 1950th AACS (Aircraft Airways 
Communications System) and later to the 1603rd SAR (Search Rescue)
which was later changed to Sea/Air Rescue. It was good duty but I 
could never get use to the "base alerts". We didn't have them in the
Navy.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2007)

Do you have any pics from your time at Tripoli?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2007)

Chris: Probably..... I've got a box full that's never been sorted. See what
I can dig up. Do you remember reading about the "Lady Be Good " ? A B-24
that crashed in the desert coming back from a mission to Rome ? They
found it sometime after I left.... I think in the '60's. Quite a story in itself.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2007)

Very cool, please post some of those pics if you can find them.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2007)

I did find some, last night, but I do not remember what they are. I'll get
them scanned and put them up.

Charles


----------



## str8jax (Aug 22, 2007)

U.S. Army 4yrs. 88-92 11B(infantry)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2007)

str8jax said:


> 11B(infantry)



Im Sorry......


----------



## renrich (Aug 24, 2007)

TANG-6 months active duty-1959, TANG-49th AD-1960, active duty-1961-62, Berlin Crisis, 49th AD.


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a question for all you guys who have served. Perhaps it is a dumb one, but I have a family member who has been the Canadian Military for around 15 years now.

Why does most guys serve in the military for such a short period of time? Most times less then 10 years it seems.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 24, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> I have a question for all you guys who have served. Perhaps it is a dumb one, but I have a family member who has been the Canadian Military for around 15 years now.
> 
> Why does most guys serve in the military for such a short period of time? Most times less then 10 years it seems.



The number one reason that servicemen leave the US military is due to family reasons. This is according to research done directly by the DoD.

Here's an example of my case - and I have not even finished training yet and have not yet been deployed.

Entered in 2004 - went to Quantico, VA
Nov 2005 - Transferred to Pensacola, FL
Nov 2006 - Transferred to Corpus Christi, TX
May 2007 - Transferred back to Pensacola, FL
Nov 2007 - Will be transferring to Jacksonville, NC

After I'm in NC, I'll be deploying to Iraq/Afghanistan sometime - and God knows where else.

As I said - hard on family life. If I get out before 20, you can be it's for family reasons.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> I have a question for all you guys who have served. Perhaps it is a dumb one, but I have a family member who has been the Canadian Military for around 15 years now.
> 
> Why does most guys serve in the military for such a short period of time? Most times less then 10 years it seems.



For me, I had a set of goals:
1. Serve my country
2. Get money for a house (VA loan)
3. Get money for college (GI bill)
4. travel
5. meet lots of people

After my 4 years, 10 months and 28 days were up, it was time to go. I met my objectives. It was time to go to college.

I considered staying in and cross-training but at the time, desirable military jobs were not plentiful, in '91 they were downsizing. I promised my self early on that if was going to be "a lifer" it was going to be as an officer but after being stationed in B.F., Idaho, I was anxious to experience college life as a civilian.

.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2007)

On the other side of the coin, what makes a man stay in the military.
With me it was my "home life". It didn't exist. I quit school in the 7th
grade, tried to go to work. Best job I could find was stocking shelves
at a supermarket. Joined the Navy at 17, and instantly became a "lifer"
The good part of this scenerio is NOW, I'm getting a good retirement.
Not as good as guys who retired after me (in 1971), because of pay
raises. I've been retired for 36 years so I've gotten a few bucks from
Uncle Sugar. And..... *I do not regret one minute of it*.

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for your service Charles.

Had I stayed in, this would have been my 20th year. I sure wouldn't mind a retirement check!


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeh my family member is thinking about retiring after about 15 years and he would get a very nice retirement package if he did......but if he stays for 20 years the package gets allot better. I think he is going to stay for 20 years by the sound of it.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 24, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> Yeh my family member is thinking about retiring after about 15 years and he would get a very nice retirement package if he did......but if he stays for 20 years the package gets allot better. I think he is going to stay for 20 years by the sound of it.


As far as I know you have to do 20 to get a pension and I don't believe its changed but you do get a lump sum payment for all your pension contributions


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 24, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> As far as I know you have to do 20 to get a pension and I don't believe its changed but you do get a lump sum payment for all your pension contributions



I don't think he would be in the military for 20 years yet.....but then again he is 39 years old. He did start right after HS so maybe it has been 20 years....maybe he will get the increase after 25 years.......can't remember it was a month ago at the lake I talked to him and I didn't want to be too nosey in his business.


----------



## lucanus (Aug 24, 2007)

> Why does most guys serve in the military for such a short period of time? Most times less then 10 years it seems.



I did 2 hitches (8 years) - In the mid-70s the Corps started to OJT 0311,
etc and I got a little nervous - I know I know all services draw down
after wars (one of the US's problems is not remembering what happened
the last time), But my concern was since we were FMF, we were on-call
24/7/365 and it is hard to imagine a bigger cluster-f**k than a bunch
of Boots in a line battalion...I usually tell people that the reason I didn't
stay for 20-25 was _*Peace Broke Out*_  
I did work some private security in Africa for some companies, mostly
petro-chem, but it wasn't the same as being with my Jarhead brothers.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 24, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> I don't think he would be in the military for 20 years yet.....but then again he is 39 years old. He did start right after HS so maybe it has been 20 years....maybe he will get the increase after 25 years.......can't remember it was a month ago at the lake I talked to him and I didn't want to be too nosey in his business.


If things haven't changed to much if you are of a certain rank you can extend the lesser ranks it's tougher to extend


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2007)

I must admit, in my early years in the Navy I was extremely lucky. Came out
of boot #1 in my class.... automatic promotion to E3 and choice of school.
Went to RM(A) school in Bainbridge, Md (close to home, Baltimore). It was
their policy, number 1 in the class was automatic promotion to whatever
that persons next rate was. I did it again, came out of RM school an AL2
(E-5), also, top five in the class went right to TTY school. They didn't have
an automatic promotion policy, but the top five went to crypto repair school
at Norfolk Naval Shipyard, so I'm still in school. I came out #2, but got
no bennies. Got transferred to the USAF on exchange duty and wound up
at Wheelus, AFB in Tripoli, Lybia.

So I was very lucky, my first hitch. Re-inlisted in Port Lyautey, French
Morocco and came back to the states in Nov 1955. Got married the
17th of Dec..

It's been good to me..... the Navy, and I think I've given them 100%,
sometimes more.

Charles


----------



## renrich (Aug 25, 2007)

When I was in UMT was in force and one had to serve unless ineligible for some reason. Had wanted a military career earlier and was slated to go to Annapolis but failed physical(color perception) After college graduation I could either enlist in some program or be drafted. Chose Texas Army National Guard and at that time it was 6 months active duty and 6 years of monthly drills and summer camps. Could have gone to OCS in Navy( ONI which waived color blindness) or Army with 3 year active duty obligation. In retrospect, should have done the Navy deal and possibly a career but in my infinite wisdom made the wrong choice. Got called up after Berlin Crisis and spent a year at Fort Polk training after which they released us. I was E4 and it was a waste of time. A career in the military is an honorable profession where sometimes one can make a difference and afterwards there are many second career possibilities. Hard to see that when one is young and stupid.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2007)

I did 6 years. Wanted to do 20 as a Pilot but decided against it after the flying became too much of a job for me and I did not want to lose my love of flying.

I also got tired of not being home with my wife and family. The Deployments were becoming to frequent and too long. Hell in a 29 month time Period I spent 24 months in Kosovo (10 months) and Iraq (14 months).

It was time to get out...


----------



## goat (Aug 26, 2007)

1983-1989 US Army and Army reserve. 19E(Tanker). 2/37 Armor 1st ID(F) in Germany. Came off active duty and went in reserves as a 64C(Truck Driver).The Army wanted to send me back to AIT to learn how to be a truck driver after I had been doing it for a couple years. Didn't want that so they changed my MOS again to 88H (Cargo Specialist), and started a correspondance course. After discharge in 1989 got a letter in the mail in 1990 to report for a physical for possible "recall" to active duty. Passed the physical but never heard anything else. Wish I had stayed and made 20, I'd be drawing a check now.


----------



## trackend (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice see plenty of time servers on here.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2007)

Adler: Here are some photo's taken in 54-55. The first was taken on the
flight line at Wheelus. That's me with the white-hat on. Donno who the
other guy was. Second photo was taken at Tiguria, Libya. The photo is
marked and dated 1955. That a 21 year old me on the bicycle ! The third
one was taken just south of Tripoli. I don't remember what it was, but it
was an entrance to something that was destroyed in WW-II. Last pic down
was taken in French Morocco.

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice pictures charles. that's funny that you don't know whose mug that is in the one picture.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for posting Charles.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2007)

mkloby:

It's been too long since that photo was taken. 1954-1955 ? Where were
you ?

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Aug 27, 2007)

ccheese said:


> mkloby:
> 
> It's been too long since that photo was taken. 1954-1955 ? Where were
> you ?
> ...



Hard to say  My dad was 6!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Hard to say  My dad was 6!




Lets see...... 1954 I was 20........ My ! How time flies !!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2007)

If you look under the R5D in the first photo, I think you can see a "flying
boxcar" (C-119) ! Just to the right of the landing gear....

Charles


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> As far as I know you have to do 20 to get a pension and I don't believe its changed but you do get a lump sum payment for all your pension contributions



25 years, as of about a year ago. I sighned up under the old 20 year deal, so it's grandfathered in anyway, but the new guys (and gals) sighning up these days have to serve 25 years for the 40% pension. It increases 2% per year after that, just like before.

I've been in the navy for 18 years and counting, and I sighned my IPS (Indefinite Period of Service) contract last year, so it looks like I'm a lifer. Why? Well I like the work, the pay is good, and I like to travel. 




Oh, and I get to serve my country and all that crap.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2007)

Holy **** 25 years!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2007)

Yup. But like pb says, if you quit anytime before that, you get a return of your pension contributions. Not exactly the same thing as a pension, but what can ya do?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

i'm thinking of going in the army for a carrier once i get out of school not sure. what would you guys say ? would you given the chance go back and do it again ? or would you do something else.....


----------



## lucanus (Aug 31, 2007)

You know Aussie, when 911 happened - I went to a recruiter and said
'Sign Me UP!!!' First question was 'ow old are you Sir?'  And my
reply was 'Old enough to know better but to young to quit, Sgt,' 
'I don't need boot again...I still remember - How to clean weapons,
walk a post, which officers to salute....And besides I thought you wanted
Marines!' 
Yeah being young and immortal would be great and yes I would do
it again..Best Time of my life


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2007)

Why the Army, Aussie ? What not the Navy or Air Force ? Or even the
Marines ? You could do worse than a career in the military. I donno what
the retirement benifits are in your country, but they can't be that bad.
I guess you're young, and I'm sure you can take it. Think it over, and talk
to someone who's "been there...done that".

Charles


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2007)

Personelly I'd opt for the Air force as most jobs can be carried over into civvy life when you leave. also If you are not already in one join one of the cadet forces so you can get a tiny insight well before crunch time as once you've signed on the line its not easy to buy your way out.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 31, 2007)

It all depends upon what you want to do, and what aspects you are interested in. It also depends if you want to enlist or if you want to go in as an officer. If you are interested in the puruit of aviation, see if you can get in on an air contract. All services are different, having various methods of recruiting and what they will guarantee. I got a guaranteed spot in flight school when I joined up with the Marines. Don't forget - other services fly besides Air Forces in seemingly every nation - so don't limit your options by only looking at the established air force if you want to pursuit aviation.

I grew up just a regular kid from NJ - and now they let me fly multi-million dollar machines!

Of course there are many negative aspects to military life as well, which you need to consider. CCheese is right - the best thing is to talk to someone that is in the service to get a feeling for military service as it pertains to Australia.


----------



## Seawitch (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Aussie
You say 'for a carrier'...what do you mean by that?
Do you mean a platform on which to leave home?
It was very much why I joined the Army at 16, with hindsight I wish I'd gone to the Merchant Marine instead, hardly an option now though!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah i would like to use it as a stepping stone (for now anyway) the army are offering $30 000 a year for a "gap" service...
It's where you leave highschool and sign up for a year in any of the 3 services for one year in between highschool and university and get paid the above mentioned sum for it....
If i was going into the forces for a carrier which i might do i would go in as an officer... (if i could)
The reason i don't want to go in the Navy is because i get seasick..... hardly one of the requirments they look for when the sign you up.
I really havnt thought about the airforce yet though maybe i should have a look at it.... i got two and a bit years before highschool ends anyway and i am currently 15 years of age.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I certainly do not regret my 6 years in the Army. Was some of the best times I have ever had. I got to fly helicopters everday and see exotic places and the experiences that me and my other crew dogs had together in Kosovo and Iraq made us a very close bunch and some of us are friends for life.

I would never change a thing I did by joining the military. Times just change and sitatuations change.

I did my time for my country and now it is time for me to do my time for my family...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I did my time for my country and now it is time for me to do my time for my family...



I could not have said it better......

Charles


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 15, 2007)

us army m1a1 tanker, and infantryman


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> infantryman



Im sorry!


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 15, 2007)

best days of my life,sitting with my butt in the mud, cradling my 240.....ahhhh......good times! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah we used to fly over your guys and go "Sucks to be yall!"


----------



## mkloby (Sep 15, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> best days of my life,sitting with my butt in the mud, cradling my 240.....ahhhh......good times! 8)



Yeah - I'd trade places with you 

Spent 9 months doing that crap... hope I don't spend anymore!


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 15, 2007)

i wouldn't trade it for a million bucks, you can keep flying around in your war winnebago's,aka..whistling sh*tcans but i'll keep my feet on the ground


----------



## mkloby (Sep 15, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> i wouldn't trade it for a million bucks, you can keep flying around in your war winnebago's,aka..whistling sh*tcans but i'll keep my feet on the ground



Crazy grunt


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 15, 2007)

Dirty nasty Leg!

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

Ground pounders are just jealous. You should see them when we fly in and pick up all the girls.


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 16, 2007)

crazy grunt , yes .....leg no 82nd and 101st thank you very much 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

Im sorry...




Im just kidding with you man.


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 17, 2007)

it's cool ,you can't take rotorheads seriously anyway


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2007)

Until you hear the chopper coming...


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 17, 2007)

um...umm....ummmm........damn! well, adler you have a point. i would not trade anything in the world for that flying f***ing bullet magnet exept when i need a hot extract or a medevac! i would love to buy you a beer sometime and shake your hand.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2007)

Vice Versa my friend. If it were not for the ground pounders like yourself protecting my perimeter I would not have been able to do my job.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2007)

Now this is what I would call a mutual admiration society !!

Bullet magnet, indeed !

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 18, 2007)

Eeew dirt, mud and gravel make a true airmen nervous


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2007)

That is true. I loved being in the air, I felt much safer than on the ground in Iraq.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 6, 2007)

U. S. Army, with tour of duty in South Korea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2007)

What was your MOS?


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 6, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What was your MOS?



36K20 Field Wireman. I was with the 2/17th FA.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah I was a Blackhawk Crewchief and did my whole time stationed in Germany except for a tour in Kosovo and Iraq.


----------



## cougar32d (Oct 7, 2007)

sorry guy's 11b is the only way to be!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> sorry guy's 11b is the only way to be!



If you have a ASVAB score of 40...



....Just kidding.


----------



## cougar32d (Oct 7, 2007)

ouch! i got a 37 thank you very much, 2 more points and i could have been a swashbuckling aviator too!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## cougar32d (Oct 7, 2007)

on a brighter note i should be going back into the army sometime in the next few months, i got all my medical waivers signed


----------



## mkloby (Oct 7, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> on a brighter note i should be going back into the army sometime in the next few months, i got all my medical waivers signed



Congratulations! It didn't seem, from your previous posts, that you were going to be able to go back into the Army.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! Now go and ask to train on a new MOS such as 15T!


----------



## cougar32d (Oct 7, 2007)

i've had alot of grueling phys. therapy(i almost lost my leg) but i'm ready to go back over there with my boys as an 11B! thank god for sypathetic doctors


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## cougar32d (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea, congrats Cougar, good news.... As a reality check, I scored a 96 on my ASVAB score....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

110...


----------



## 16KJV11 (Oct 8, 2007)

USAF 1985-1989 Comm Nav Troop, C141 Starlifter, McGuire AFB. 438 AMS.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2007)

110??? 

Wow Adler, u musta been recruited for the Army Nuclear Program huh???


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 9, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> 110???
> 
> Wow Adler, u musta been recruited for the Army Nuclear Program huh???



Thats funny.. when I read 110, I thought the same thing cause I was recruited for what they said was a "nuke" program. I was held back and given a battery of tests... on the longest test I got to the end and realized that I skipped a question on the answer sheet very early on... I had to go back and erase all my answers!

I'm sure I hosed that portion of the test.... I'm smart enough to score well but too stupid to fill in little black circles with a pencil!

I always wondered what could have happened though.

,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> 110???
> 
> Wow Adler, u musta been recruited for the Army Nuclear Program huh???





No the Drill told me that if it were not such a fine waste of enlisted soldier he would recommend me for OCS!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2007)

For people who dont know, 100 is the perfect ASVAB score, so Adler is just pumpin his flyin in a helicopter ass up to make him seem more important than us "ground pounders"...


----------



## mkloby (Oct 11, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> For people who dont know, 100 is the perfect ASVAB score, so Adler is just pumpin his flyin in a helicopter ass up to make him seem more important than us "ground pounders"...



You ground poundin rocks  

Les did you miss a couple of the addition and subtraction questions???

A secret of mine - I took the asvab and almost enlisted in the Army back in 2000.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> For people who dont know, 100 is the perfect ASVAB score, so Adler is just pumpin his flyin in a helicopter ass up to make him seem more important than us "ground pounders"...





Exactly I believe I had a 90 or 93. I need to go back and look at my test score. My GT (General Technical) score though was 127 which is good because if I recall correctly you have to have a GT score of 100 or 110 minimum and a minimum of 70 percent in each catagory to go into Aviation Mechanical fields.


----------



## DBII (Oct 16, 2007)

I am old guy from the cold war. I have 14 years of service and then was downsized in 1995. I was a Cavalry Officer and spent time on active duty with the 11th ACR. I was also in the National Guard and Reserve. I was able to work with many amazing service members in all branches on the military. 

DBII


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 24, 2007)

8 Years US Army. 87-90 As a 11B (Light Infantry) with Airborne and Ranger school. 4 Years Armor (M1A1) Fought in Desert Storm with 2/2 Cav. (straight out of Knox to Saudi..brilliant timing...)

By the way, 92 on my ASVAB...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

Cdat88 said:


> 8 Years US Army. 87-90 As a 11B (Light Infantry)



Again I am sorry....





Just kidding!


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 25, 2007)

DerAdler, do you know how helicopters fly?


----------



## mkloby (Oct 25, 2007)

Here we go 

Another ground pounder making a career out of convincing himself he rocks


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 25, 2007)

MK, for all the missile cruisers, carriers, aircraft, satellites and other assorted toys the military has, it all boils down to some dirty, tired, hungry, horny ground pounder standing on a particular piece of dirt and saying "Mine, you can't have it, and I dare you to try and take it away!"

I think the world of all branches, and appreciate everything they do, but I have to admit my heart is still with the boys on the ground. I would still be there but for a encounter with some Russian made, Iraqi employed ordnance.

Sorry, I don't mean to preach.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

Cdat88 said:


> DerAdler, do you know how helicopters fly?



Yeah the ground repells them....



I was just pulling your leg.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah the ground repells them....
> 
> 
> 
> I was just pulling your leg.



Exactly! 

For those that may not get it..Helicopters are so ugly the ground repels them, hence they fly.. Okay, bad joke...

Speaking of eggbeaters, you ever have much to do with the Air assault school at Ft. Campbell, DerAlder?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

Cdat88 said:


> Speaking of eggbeaters, you ever have much to do with the Air assault school at Ft. Campbell, DerAlder?



No I sure did not. I spent my whole time (minus Basic Training and AIT and a tour to Kosovo and Iraq) stationed in Germany. I was in an Air Assault Company though and did some Air Assaults in Iraq.

Right before I left the service the Air Assault School sent some instructors over to Germany and opened up an Air Assault School in Schweinfurt for the summer. 

My company suported the School and I flew the Sling Loads and the Repell missions for the Air Assault Students. If they finished the whole course they recieved there Air Assault Wings. Below are some pics (I have some better ones on my Lap Top of the students repelling out of my aircraft). I was the Crew Chief calling in the load on the bottom pic.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Schweinfurt? No kidding? I spent 2 years with B Troop, 3/4 Cav at Conn Kaserne in Schweinfurt. Course, 3/4 is no more, and moved back to the states. We were billeted 1/4 mile inside the front gate. on the left, in the old Luftwaffe barracks. Across from the ammo bunkers and airfield.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah after 3/4 Cav left. 1/4 Cav moved in. We deployed to Kosovo and Iraq together with 1/4 Cav. 

Our Airfield was an old Luftwaffe Airfield in WW2 and we were about a 30 minute flight from Schweinfurt.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well DerAlder, sounds like we had some of the same stomping grounds. Do you know if there is a still a club in Schweinfurt called the Rock Fabrik?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

The Rock Fabrik is all over the place.

The Original (and best in my opinion) is in Stuttgart where I was born and raised (I was an Army Bratt as well) and there is one in Nurnberg, Augsburg, Munich and probably a hundred other places.

I never hung out in Schweinfurt as I lived near Nurnberg. The only time I went to Schweinfurt was when we flew there on a mission.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 25, 2007)

I never knew they were everywhere...da*n, learn something new...Okay, you have me a trip down memory lane,thanks!


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 26, 2007)

1993-1996, Mechanised Infantry with ....


----------



## mkloby (Oct 26, 2007)

Cdat88 said:


> MK, for all the missile cruisers, carriers, aircraft, satellites and other assorted toys the military has, it all boils down to some dirty, tired, hungry, horny ground pounder standing on a particular piece of dirt and saying "Mine, you can't have it, and I dare you to try and take it away!"
> 
> I think the world of all branches, and appreciate everything they do, but I have to admit my heart is still with the boys on the ground. I would still be there but for a encounter with some Russian made, Iraqi employed ordnance.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to preach.



Hey buddy - you're absolutely right!

Marine Air, and I would imagine Army Air too, is in direct support of the grunt. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 26, 2007)

After doing some back reading on the "Military Members post pics of you in your uniforms" thread, I am not trying to start another "Infantry is all there is" discussion. On the contrary, I owe my life to an angel. An ugly,tired, dirty angel flying a Blackhawk with a red cross on the side. If I ever find that guy, well, he will never get that drunk again in this lifetime. 

All of us on the ground, past, present and future our our collective as*es to those who bring us to the fight, bring us what me need to fight, cover us in the process, and pull us out when our fight is over. Thanks from a ground pounder. We could not do it without you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2007)

Cdat88 said:


> After doing some back reading on the "Military Members post pics of you in your uniforms" thread, I am not trying to start another "Infantry is all there is" discussion. On the contrary, I owe my life to an angel. An ugly,tired, dirty angel flying a Blackhawk with a red cross on the side. If I ever find that guy, well, he will never get that drunk again in this lifetime.
> 
> .



If you know the unit and name let me know. I have many friends in Medivac and we have a Medivac at our airfield here. I can try and track the guy down for you. If you do not know the name or anything let me know the time frame this happened and I can try and track it down this way.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 26, 2007)

Afternoon of Feb. 28th, 1991.

For location, sorry, I do not remember the map grid. It was a bunker, Middle of the frikin' desert, Iraq. 

I appreciate the inquiry Der Alder.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2007)

I will see what I can find out. I doubt I can find out this far back. I was thinking of this time around in Iraq. I will see what I can do.


----------



## DBII (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like I lived next door. I was in Fulda 84-87. I never knew they let guys that score above 70 into a tank. It does not matter the branch, we all are glad to see Medivac. They are some brave SOBs that get no press at all. 

DBII


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 26, 2007)

What can i say DB...I insisted on Infantry, then reclassified to Armor (damn tired of walking!) I was offered a couple of high end jobs, but felt I had a family standard to uphold. I agree about the medivac. I used to tease them and say only head cases would do that for a living!


----------



## cougar32d (Oct 27, 2007)

19k first then infantry, can't brag enough about those ballsy medevac crews, i owe some 1st armored guys a beer or 2. they are the hero's in my book


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2007)

Cdat88 I went golfing today with a guy from the Medivac here and he is going to see if he can find some things out but he doubts (as I do as well) because that is too long ago.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 27, 2007)

I understand Der Adler. I appreciate your help. 1991 is ancient history for things like that...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Exactly and as he said they dont ask the names of the patients on board. Sorry I could not help...


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem. The point is you were willing to ask. Much appreciated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Once military my friend, allways military and we have to stick together.


----------



## Cdat88 (Nov 9, 2007)

And to you young crewchief.


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 28, 2007)

Italian Navy
1997-2000
Nave Maestrale 3rd Navigation/deck officer.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 28, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> Italian Navy
> 1997-2000
> Nave Maestrale 3rd Navigation/deck officer.



Where was your port?

Ho visitato il Sigonella N.A.S, Sicilia molte volte...

welcome to the forum


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 28, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Where was your port?
> 
> Ho visitato il Sigonella N.A.S, Sicilia molte volte...
> 
> welcome to the forum



Felice di conoscerti!
Conosco Sigonella. 

I was based in La Spezia, north west of Italian coast.

comiso after the name of the AF base in Sicily?

My father visited the base once in the early 80s...

cheers!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ciao,

I was stationed at Comiso for 2 years 1990 - 91. We had Cruise missiles.... fortunately, I never saw any take off, and if they did, they wouldn't come back!

Have you been to Taormina? I had a great time in Sicilia!

My family is from Italy too. Abruzzo area.

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 28, 2007)

I bounced around Sicily as well in my time in the Navy... Great place, wonderful people...


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 28, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I bounced around Sicily as well in my time in the Navy... Great place, wonderful people...



yes... good scuba diving, food. 

I voluntarily extended for an extra year. Tons of history.... 

Sicily is widely disparaged by other Italians (and Europeans) as being filled with backwards hicks and mafia.

I loved it there and hope to visit again... maybe I'm a backward, mafioso hick at heart!

Never call an Sicilian a Italian and Never call an Italian a Sicilian or you will get the CORNUTO!

VIVA SICILIA!


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 28, 2007)

Glad to meet you mates!!

I spent some time in Sicily too during the past.
I've been in Taormina, enjoyed there great time as well.

@>comiso90 one of my great grandfathers was from Abruzzo; Lucoli, near L'Aquila. 



comiso90 said:


> Never call an Sicilian a Italian and Never call an Italian a Sicilian of you will get the CORNUTO!
> VIVA SICILIA!


 definitely!! 
Anyway...Viva Sicilia!!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 28, 2007)

Black Magic said:


> Glad to meet you mates!!
> 
> @>comiso90 one of my great grandfathers was from Abruzzo; Lucoli, near L'Aquila.



Hey Paisan!

My grandfather was from Alvito, Abruzzo near L'Aquila.

Family names:

Brusca, DeMartino, Defrancis, Deslover


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 28, 2007)

Bloody little world!!! 

Here: Ratini, Cusella, Bianchi, Ranaldi


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL, small world indeed... I really enjoyed the diving in Sicily, as well as Italian waters... I had a blast in Trieste especially...


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 28, 2007)

I've spearfished in Trieste.
Love the atmosphere in the city also.

Very happy to have found something in common so quickly...
apart from the WWII kytes of course.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 28, 2007)

Stefano... I think your grandfather owed my grandfather $1000 dollars.. It's ok for you to pay me! 

...

I would love to go back... 

Unfortunately i only dove Sicily ... Lipari, Stromboli in the north and all over the south.

I partied on Malta... VERY cool too. I drove from Sicily to Northern Europe twice. I went through Trieste on my way to Yugoslavia

BTW, My father was in operation Husky.... He fought on the grounds I chased skirt, ate gellata and Scuba dove.


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 30, 2007)

During the WWII my grandfathers fought in Army and Navy.
One as master at arm in the Italian Army during the campain in Russia, they were defeated by Russians and he came back to home walking from St. Petersburg...he needed a couple of months..

The other one was in the Italian Navy on board of the cruiser Fiume as machines director officer and was sunk by the brits during the "Capo Matapan" battle.
Rescued by brits he spent one year prisoner in Egypt before caming back to home.



comiso90 said:


> Stefano... I think your grandfather owed my grandfather $1000 dollars.. It's ok for you to pay me!


  
no $... it was 1000 italian Lire  (about 5 pence)


----------



## Dan (Dec 4, 2007)

My grandmother had 5 brothers who went to the front during WWII, i don't know much about them because they all died before i was born; but from my understanding they all came back drunks.


and to keep on topic: I have considered joining the Rocky Mountain Rangers (Kamloops' reserve force) but I'm probably going to wait until I'm older. (I'm currently 16)


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 19, 2007)

RAF 1972 – 1998. Joined on my 17½th birthday – couldn’t have joined a day earlier. Direct entrant occifer; commissioned 1973. Graduated as a Terminal Air Traffic Controller from RAF Shawbury.
Units:
RAF Northolt,  
RAF Leuchars,  
RAF Machrihanish (find that one) aka Her Majasty’s Open Prison!  
RAF Leeming,  
Airport Camp Belize,  
Area Radar Training RAF Shawbury  
RAF Port Stanley 8) 
London Air Traffic Control Centre RAF West Drayton (next to Heathrow)  
RAF St Athan  
Staff Officer HQ Mil Air Traffic Ops RAF Uxbridge  
RAF Honington (that also looked after Lakenheath Mildenhall) 
RAF Linton-on-Ouse 
OC RAF Flight Inspection Unit  
Civvie…..


----------



## Eighthaf (Dec 21, 2007)

USAF '84-'96.

Pope AFB
Suwon AB, ROK
Loring AFB
Osan AB, ROK
RAF Bentwaters
Beale AFB


Eighth


----------



## bookman_reader (Dec 23, 2007)

RCAF/CAF Sept.1963 to Jan. 1995, Armourer (M&W Tech / Wpn Tech A / Wpn Sys. Tech) 
It WAS great, but with all the political correctness they have taken a lot of the morale and fun out of it. As for the pension, you take a big hit (mine was 26%) when you hit 65 and start to get the Old Age Pension and the Canada Pension. I retired from a civy job at 65 (No pension there) and by the time it all worked itself out I took a hit of about $250 a month. Be Careful of Any Plans The Bloody Polititions Come Up With.


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 27, 2008)

us army paratrooper, infantry , germany crete, korea, bosnia, iraq , best time germany and crete , love the beer, meet a aussie babe and went skiny dipping in the med , services dates 1986 too 1999


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anyone looked at the US military pay scale lately ? I just downloaded
a copy from google, and I am amazed at how much it's changed in thirty
years. You gotta remember, I retired in 1971. When I retired, an E-6 with
18 years of service made $800.00 a month, our BAQ (basic allowance for
quarters) was an additional $110.10. 

As of April 1, 2007 the same E-6 makes $3,133.50 and his BAH (basic
allowance for housing) is $1,000.00. So if this E-6 retires this year with
20 years in, he gets $1,566.75 a month, before taxes.

When I first joined, an E-1 with less than four months of service made
$82.00 a month. Now, the same E-1 makes $1,203.90.....

My.... how times have changed !

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2008)

Charles as an E-5 I was brining home over $4000.00 a month after taxes. That did include my Flight Pay (Hazardous Duty Pay), Seperate Rations, Housing Allowance and Cost of Living Allowance for living in Germany however.


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah but is it still enough, remember guys we had alot of that comeing out for uniforms, boots and the little things the army didnt give you , and so forth , but in my mind it aint enough, when the goverment gives that too a ssi person because there a drugie or something like that , i dont think people in the miltary nomatter where there at should have too pay taxes but thats my thought ps jump pay was only 125 when i was in has it changed any?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> ps jump pay was only 125 when i was in. Has it changed any?



As of April 2007 Jump pay for all grades is $150.00. However, those 
qualified for HALO it's $225.00.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 28, 2008)

Just as a point of comparison...

In June, 1971 as an E-1 recruit in basic, I was getting 134.50 a month. 

Upon graduation from AIT (October '71) as an E-3....175.00 a month.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Just as a point of comparison...
> 
> In June, 1971 as an E-1 recruit in basic, I was getting 134.50 a month.
> 
> ...



Hey TO: How much were cigarettes at the PX ?? Sea stores were $1.10
a carton !!

Anybody who wants to check, go here: http://www.dfas.mil/militarypay/2006militarypaytables/2007MilitaryPayCharts-1.pdf

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2008)

Talking about retirement my dad has been a cop for 22 years he is going to work till 25 years so he gets a pension.............I think Police men is a family thing i have a lot of generations of cops..........going back to my Great Great Grandfather


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 28, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Hey TO: How much were cigarettes at the PX ?? Sea stores were $1.10
> a carton !!



Got me beat Charles. Pack of smokes were $.24, with matches $.25 (Fort Dix PX).

TO


----------



## Parmigiano (Jan 28, 2008)

15 months in Italian Army, 6 of training and 9 as junior lieutenant (??? the ones with one star)

Brigata Alpina Tridentina, GrAMon Vicenza (Alpin brigade, mountain artillery 
group 'Vicenza'), the ones with the eagle feather on the hat.

Gruppo Art. Montagna VICENZA - Home

Since officiers in Italy are never 'dismissed' but only have an 'unlimited absence permit' I theoretically should have earned some promotion, now after 25 years I might be a captain without knowing it... funny world


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

joy17782 said:


> yeah but is it still enough, remember guys we had alot of that coming out for uniforms, boots and the little things the army didnt give you , and so forth .....



In the 70's (in the US Navy) we were given $7.00 a month for uniform
allowance upkeep. It was figured into your pay, so I guess all branches
of the service got this whopping seven dollars.

Charles


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 29, 2008)

jump pay 150 smacks , thats good and we got a clothing allowance one a year i think it was around 200, when i was a e-1 i think it was 648 a month,


----------



## wingnuts (Jan 30, 2008)

RAF 1964 to 1970. Aircraft Mechanic Airframes

RAF Kinloss, MOTU (MkT4 Shackleton) and 206 Sqn (Mk3 Shackleton)
RAF Khormaksar, Aden 37 Sqn (Mk2 Shackleton) Hunter Wing 208/43 Sqn (FGA9 T7 Hunters)
RAF Sharjah (detachment) (Mk 2 Shackleton)
RAF Muharraq, Bahrein 105 Sqn (AW Argosy)
RAF Ballykelly H&R Flight (Mk2 Mk3 Shackleton)
RAF Majunga (Mahajanga), Madagascar (detachment) 204 Sqn (Mk 2 Shackleton)

Now in Australia working on RAAF C130 Hercules and occasionally looking after RAAF F/A18A Hornets and Hawks

.... still doing the same sort work I was doing back in 64 8)


----------



## DBII (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice pictures wingnuts.

DBII


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pics mate!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 31, 2008)

Indeed awesome!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice pic's, wingnuts..... what is the four engine aircraft ???

Charles


----------



## wingnuts (Jan 31, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Nice pic's, wingnuts..... what is the four engine aircraft ???
> 
> Charles




Hi Charles, 

The aircraft is an Avro Shackleton MR2, a maritime recon developement of the WW2 Avro Lancaster and the post war Avro Lincoln. used by the RAF in the maritime role from the early 60s until the early 70s when the Nimrod took over. The South Africans also used the Mk3 version which had a tricycle landing gear, they still have one flying.

In the early 70s several MR2 Shackletons were converted to the AEW role by the addition of the APS 20 radar from the Royal Navy Gannets, as a supposed "interim solution" to the problems the AEW version of the Nimrod was having. They never did solve the Nimrods problems so the "Shack" soldiered on until the early 90s.... Britains first line of defence was dependant on a 1950s piston engined bomber and a 1940s developed radar! .... Until the Brit Gov finally decided to by the Boeing E-3D AWACS

The last flyable AEW2 Shackleton WL790 "Mr McHenry" (named from a character in a kids TV show) was flying in the US until recently but has now been moved to the Pima museum in Tuscon. Ther are quite few left in Museums in the UK, Duxford, Newark and also at Coventry Airport. There are 2 more becoming derelict at Paphos Airport in Cyprus... visible on Google Earth

Avro Shackleton's Page - Coastal Command - Maritime Reconnaisance - Royal Air Force 1951-92

Avro Shackleton

FAIREY GANNET - HISTORY


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks, Wingnuts. I am really surprised to see a relativley new aircraft
dragging it's tail. Thanks for the pic's.

Charles


----------



## wingnuts (Jan 31, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Thanks, Wingnuts. I am really surprised to see a relativley new aircraft
> dragging it's tail. Thanks for the pic's.
> 
> Charles



It first flew (as a tail dragger) in 1949 ... they eventually came out with the Mk3 tricycle gear version in 1955 although the older Mk2 AEW tail dragger outlasted them by about 20 years. 

The Mk3 was much heavier and was later fitted with 2 Viper jets (burning Avgas) in the O/B nacelles behind the Griffons. This, along with the extra weight, caused much more stress on the airframes which is why the Mk2s lasted longer.

We made many trips to US bases, including Cigli (Turkey) Charleston, Dyess, McLelland, Hickam, Wake Island, and Anderson (Guam) and we were always the centre of attention in our "vintage" aircraft.... often greeted by "[email protected], I did not know you guys still used Lancasters"  

Airborne Early Warning: The temporary solution!


----------



## wingnuts (Jan 31, 2008)

Oops!... doubled up on the post somehow 

Notice the 2 engines feathered on the same side in the above photo doing the low pass over the beach (Majunga, Madagascar)..... saves covering everone in engine oil.... RR Griffon engines had a bit of a reputation


----------



## glzyp (Feb 11, 2008)

Us Army Special Forces 1970 to 1994. Retired and now have a small farm in north central Arkansas. Raise Paint and Quarter horses. Planning construction of a half scale F4U Corsair. Am now building a 40 ft by 60 foot metal shop.


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool, glzyp. I have worked with several SF over the years. Welcome to the site.

DBII


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Feb 12, 2008)

Dropped out of college in 1975 and enlisted in the Air Force as a Weather Observer (my parents didn't approve of the Polish-American Catholic girl I was dating and married that same year). Got my Meteorology degree via the AF (lots of night school) and got commissioned 01 APR 80 (April Fools Day!). 

Forced to retire when my back went out and my O-6 told me he wouldn't recommend my promotion to O-4 because "A Major who walks bent over doesn't look right". So, I'm now a retired Captain, still married to that same Polish-American Catholic girl!

Griffiss AFB, NY 75-79
St. Louis University 79-80
Barksdale AFB, LA 80-81
Elmendorf AFB, AK 81-84
St. Louis University 84-85
McGuire AFB, NJ 86-89
Kapaun AFS and Ramstein AB, Germany 89-92
Offutt AFB, NE 92-94

I'm a firm believer in "purple suit" support. When the feces hit the fan, we all wear the same letters on our lapels: US.

CD


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

wingnuts said:


> Notice the 2 engines feathered on the same side in the above photo doing the low pass over the beach (Majunga, Madagascar)..... saves covering everone in engine oil.... RR Griffon engines had a bit of a reputation



To make a low pass.... with two engines feathered, *on the same side* takes balls, 
and a lot of confidence in an airplane.... and one's ability to control said airplane.

My hat's off to the pilot....

Charles


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Feb 23, 2008)

The engines feathered flypast was a bit of a Party Piece of the Shacking Great Fuc£lebomber. My ex-father-in-law was an Air Eng on them and said that the early Mk 1s had that delightful trait of being overpowered. He told me that one did a flypast at a display at Gibraltar (or was it Malta?) on 2 and then turned around (carefully!) and repeated the performance on only one!

Unfortunately, the Air Eng (not my ex’s dad) then proceeded to spoil the effect by feathering the one labouring Griffon instead of re-starting a second! The resulting belly-in on the main drag was met by sarcastic wild applause evidently! The aircraft was not badly damaged and returned to service after repair – but never trimmed out ever again!



> saves covering everone in engine oil.... RR Griffon engines had a bit of a reputation



Not as bad as the Centaurus on the Blackburn Beverly! You only ever needed a navigator on the outbound leg, you followed the oilslick on the way back...........


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad to see you're back, Downwind.... where you been ? I've missed
you....

Charles


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Feb 23, 2008)

I could tell you Charles, but I'd have to shoot you afterwards!

Aw - I've been missed! First time for everything!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> I could tell you Charles, but I'd have to shoot you afterwards!



I guess that's like "Burn before reading"... huh ?

Any-who... welcome back.

Charles


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi!!!
Portuguese Air Force - Air Police 3 years!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 5, 2008)

Luis Miguel Almeida said:


> Hi!!!
> Portuguese Air Force - Air Police 3 years!



So you were a fun ruiner???


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 5, 2008)

No!!
I was a APC driver and in the last year i was in the service, i was in CSAR.


----------



## DBII (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool and Welcome

DBII


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you!!
If anyone need info about Portuguese Air Force i would be happy to try to help!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 6, 2008)

Luis Miguel Almeida said:


> Thank you!!
> If anyone need info about Portuguese Air Force i would be happy to try to help!!



Welcome aboard! I hope to make it over to Portugal one day.


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is a link to youtube with a small video made for tv, from a csar from air police (Portuguese air force) 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzMVOxEXn3c_


----------



## mkloby (Mar 6, 2008)

Cool vid


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Lisbon is definately one of the better "Med" liberty ports. 
Beautiful country. BTW, welcome to the forum....

Charles


----------



## grob (Apr 13, 2008)

2 yrs Para Gunners TA reserve here.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2008)

6 years US Navy, Oct '92-Oct '98. I was a nuclear-power Electrician's Mate on submarines. Started out on my first boat in '94 out of San Diego (USS Drum SSN 677), ended up decomming that pig in '95 in Pearl Harbor. Went to the USS Cavalla SSN 684 until '98, when my early-out was denied due to a "critical lack of nuclear-qualified/sub-qualified electricians" in the fleet. Gotta love the Clinton administration. So, of course, they dumped me into a 688-class decom, having just recently completed two 637-class decoms, and expected me to learn the entire ship in the five months I had left. Heh. I was actually so sick of the military by the time that I got out, it took me until 2001 to get to the point where I could read about WW2, even though I'd always been interested in it.

Hey, Les, where were you based out of? We did DDS ops with the Seals stationed out of Ford Island several times when I was with the Cavalla, most likely during '95 and '96.


----------



## Rook58 (May 21, 2008)

USMC 76-96, in at 17 as a private, commissioned in 85, retired as a captain.

Started as a grunt (0341, mortarman, cross-trained as a machine gunner and platoon radio operator) - and nope, Der Adler, I'm not sorry, it was a great way to get to blow things up... at the time, every time I saw aircraft my first thought was, "shouldn't somebody be shooting at that?" Later gained a much greater appreciation, especially after getting to be friends with a USN CSAR 53 pilot (a great guy named Steve Edson, taught CSAR at MAWTS-1 in Yuma, a relative of the great Red Mike Edson of Guadalcanal renown.) I still liked ticking the airdales off by calling their flightsuits coveralls, though.

Did tours with 3rd Mar Div (Kilo Co, 3rdBn 4th Marines, Weapons Plt.), then 1st Mar Div (81mm mortar platoon, 3rd Bn 1st Marines), then got tired of being cold and wet and reenlisted for an MOS change to data systems. Stayed in data systems after I got commissioned 'cause I wanted a family life and already had a pretty bad back and a wrecked knee; they merged the MOS with the CommO MOS and I ended up spending a lot of time cold and wet anyway by the time I punched out.

I'd do it again in a heartbeat. I loved the life, the people, the USMC culture - it made me a much better person, taught me tons about people, and 95% of the time it was one of those "this doesn't feel like work - can't believe they pay me for this!" situations. It did probably cost me a couple of marriages, but they were mistakes anyway! Both my younger brothers followed me in, and it has made the three of us even closer than we would have been - my wife shakes her head sometimes and says we're talking in code again and asks us to switch back to English.

Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

All the ground pounders hated us until we had to come and extract them out of a LZ, then they loved us...


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

Yes Adler, all us ground pounders love you................happy now? 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2008)

No you don't....


----------



## Rook58 (May 22, 2008)

Actually, once I did get a chance to shoot at planes - sort of. I was the newest butterbar lieutenant at MCAS Yuma, so I got assigned to be the Smoky Sam officer for one evolution of the WTI course... they would load me and a handful of Marines into a helo and fly us to some hill out in the exercise area, and we'd set up and shoot little styrofoam SAM simulators at the planes when they flew by.

Some of the pilots seemed to take it personally and would come back and buzz us close enough to cause hearing damage. One A7 almost sucked me into his intake - I think the reason he didn't get twenty feet lower and scoop me off the hilltop was that he was scared of FOD damage.

I heard about a time when the 81mm mortar platoon from 3rdBn, 9th Marines accidentally shot down a Japanese Defense Forces Phantom at Camp Fuji, but I wasn't there so I can't swear to it. The way I heard it was that the pilot disregarded the warning that the mortar range was hot so he shouldn't fly through it and had the bad luck to pass through the same little bit of sky as a six-tube fire for effect with VT fuses. They had fired half a dozen rounds from each gun and the rounds had already been in the air for a good minute or two when they heard the jet coming, and the next thing they knew there was a bunch of air bursts and a smoking Phantom crashing in the impact area. The pilot was reportedly unhurt but unhappy.

On the serious side, I saw some tragedies. I was at the crash site when a CH-53 went down on the island of Mindoro in the Philippines in October 1977 on the last day of an exercise and killed the crew and nearly all the grunts on board. That day aged me about fifty years and changed me forever. There was another all-hands-killed crash of a CH-46 from the same squadron during a trip to Fuji for cold weather training three months later, and half my platoon had debarked from that helicopter just before it went down. And one of my best friends from TBS, Cliff Hewlett, ended up as a Huey pilot and was killed when he crashed at 29 Palms. I'd seen him at the PX the day before and hadn't stopped to chitchat because he was long-winded and I was late for a staff meeting. That's always bothered me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2008)

Rook58 said:


> On the serious side, I saw some tragedies. I was at the crash site when a CH-53 went down on the island of Mindoro in the Philippines in October 1977 on the last day of an exercise and killed the crew and nearly all the grunts on board. That day aged me about fifty years and changed me forever. There was another all-hands-killed crash of a CH-46 from the same squadron during a trip to Fuji for cold weather training three months later, and half my platoon had debarked from that helicopter just before it went down. And one of my best friends from TBS, Cliff Hewlett, ended up as a Huey pilot and was killed when he crashed at 29 Palms. I'd seen him at the PX the day before and hadn't stopped to chitchat because he was long-winded and I was late for a staff meeting. That's always bothered me.



You will never forget them will you? I have been to so many crash sites. Most of the time we either had to fly out and pic of the remains of the crew...

I will never forget it.


----------



## cougar32d (May 22, 2008)

I've been on DART missions myself, i can still see them.......Never forget them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2008)

I did a rescue into downtown Bacuba one time. Fortunatly a few minutes out we got the call that they had allready been rescued. I was not looking foward into flying into the town square full of insurgents.


----------



## cougar32d (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, but you guys would've done it in a heartbeat....that's what counts  I know of some units that flat out refused to back up units in trouble.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2008)

I dont see how anyone can not do it.

We would have done it for any US soldiers or our allies anyday.


----------



## cougar32d (May 22, 2008)

Band of Brothers...right


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2008)

That's what civilians don't get. 99% of the men/women in ANY branch would brave any sort of hot LZ or beachhead or anything to help out men/women of any OTHER branch. Then, later that night, meet up in the bar, buy a few rounds, get hammered, and start a brawl with each other.  Ya just can't explain it.


----------



## Rook58 (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, that "Band of Brothers" aspect means so much... there aren't many brands of civilians that grasp that. It's one of the things so many of us miss, I think. That's probably one reason a lot of cops are vets.
In grad school (counseling psychology program) we had a course on understanding people from other cultures and our professor, a funny little Aussie, told us that being Americans, we were from one of the most individualistic cultures in the world and would have great trouble grasping what a collectivist culture, one where the good of the group comes ahead of the individual, feels like. I wrote a paper on how, having been in the Marine Corps since age 17, I'd spent more than half my life at that point in a collectivist culture and was more at home in that kind of society than in mainstream America. After reflecting on it, he agreed.
You're right about never forgetting, Der Adler - I was 18 and that was my first exposure to violent death. Up to then I'd felt like being in the service was like being in the movies; that day it really hit home how deadly serious a business it is. My stepfather had served in WW2 in both oceans and had tried to get that across to me before I enlisted, but I hadn't had the frame of reference to understand. I stayed in and made it a career for multiple reasons, but one was that by the time I was up for reenlistment and was an NCO, I realized that a lot of the officers and NCOs still had that naivete and we needed leaders that understood death at a gut level and not as an abstract idea.


----------



## Flipper Hall (May 24, 2008)

Hello!
First of all I served all of my time Army National Guard, when the only overseas duty we were getting was honduras (etc) peace building missions. I tried to volunteer Gulf I and was told that they would not break up the integraty of a scheduled unit. Two weeks after the "cease fire" I messed my knees up royally during a PT Test. (Best blessing in disguise I have every had, as my wife wanted me out!)
I have always been thankful for members of the other services. I had a friend that we would joke and carry on during the Military BIG ONE (ARMY v NAVY) and even though I obviously want Army to dominate, at the end of the game, my sentiments are that WE won! I realize that the quarterback for Navy (or Air Force) may well be the guy that answers "my" fire support call, and thuse the game is a good intramilitary way to poke jabs at the other necessary branches.
To make matters even crazier, the friend was USMC, but I had both army and navy in my family, as well as the fact that my father-in-law (for whom I have the utmost respect) is a navy CDR.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2008)

Hey, Flip, first of all welcome to the boards! Secondly....active duty or National Guard/Reserves, YOU SERVED. Consider yourself one of the guys.  Heck, I would even venture to include EMS/police/fire in that "YOU SERVED" category. Not everyone who puts their life on the line for their country went overseas or fired a rifle.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mkloby (May 26, 2008)

Hey fellas!

Hope everything is going well. Just wanted to say a quick hello!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2008)

Take care over there. 

I have flown into your camp a few times when I was there. It was kind of wierd parking a Blackhawk between CH-53's and CH-46's! 

A bunch of my friends were in MEDVAC based out of there last year.


----------



## cougar32d (May 26, 2008)

hey mkloby, was wondering where you were. hope all is well with you.


----------



## Rook58 (May 28, 2008)

Take good care, mkloby - Semper Fi!


----------



## GavC (Jun 13, 2008)

RAF Eng Tech Airframe and Prop since 88. Tornado Eng Bay, Tornado F3 Sqn, Tornado GR1 Sqn (RAFG), Tornado GR4 Sqn Scotland, Typhoon Sqn, Typhoon Role office.....2 years to pension!!!


----------



## Danoku (Aug 30, 2008)

USAF 6 years Combat Camera, Kansas Air National Guard 5 years Visual Information, Air Force Reserve 8 years, Armament and Intelligence


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Danoku. FYI, this forum is loaded with ex-military,
active duty military, retired military and guys that served in every conflict
from [and including] WW-II to the present one in the big sand box.

Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 9, 2008)

USAF, 1963-66, ATC 3345th CMS, Chanute Field, 43151A recip eng a/c mech on C-123B, U-3A C-47D (only as a sub)... just another wingwiper REMF.

Our mission was training of air ground crew on the Provider for deployment to MAAG-VN stationed at Da Nang and TSN. Ran cargo sorties all over USA hauling Provider parts, a lot of air hours doing check outs, t g, STOL, emergency descents etc etc etc.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2008)

Paras 1969 to 1981, including SF role at the 'other place', then 10 years active reserve. SNCO weapons instructor final 'job'.


----------



## JeromeLee (Sep 27, 2008)

RAF 70/80, medic. Nearly went to that 'other place' as Airframes for "Motorman"


----------



## Hesekiel (Dec 28, 2008)

I was a soldier for 12 years (1982-1993) in the German Air Force, Air defence Missiles (HAWK) , SAM-Wing 36....
My "job" there was: Leader of the Commcen and all about COMSEC and those "pretty things"....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2008)

Hesekiel said:


> I was a soldier for 12 years (1982-1993) in the German Air Force, Air defence Missiles (HAWK) , SAM-Wing 36....
> My "job" there was: Leader of the Commcen and all about COMSEC and those "pretty things"....



Where were you based out of?


----------



## Hesekiel (Dec 28, 2008)

The "Home" of SAM Wing 36 was Bremervörde, Lower Saxony.
The 4 Combat-Batteries and the BOC (Bataillon Operating Center) were in
Deinstedt (BOC and 2nd Bttry), Ebersdorf (1st Bttry), Vollersode (3rd Bttry) and Nindorf (4th Bttry)
Try a look in Google Earth. the old sites are still visible..


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Jan 5, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum Danoku. FYI, this forum is loaded with ex-military,
> active duty military, retired military and guys that served in every conflict
> from [and including] WW-II to the present one in the big sand box.
> 
> ...


Yeah i was gonna say it seems like every1 here has served. oh btw your gonna have to add me to the list soon too


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you signing up soon, Double? Which branch? What rating/specification? Or has the caffeine not kicked in yet and I'm totally missing something?


----------



## Von Frag (Jan 13, 2009)

U.S. Navy 89-93 Operations Specialist. Deployed for Desert Storm on USS Truett FF-1095 and spent our time there stopping and searching merchant ships in the northern Red Sea. Got back and transfered to USS Virginia CGN-38 before I got out.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 19, 2009)

U.S. Air Force 2000-present. Jet engine mechanic on F-15, F-16, B-1, B-2, B-52, T-38, and now C-17.


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 22, 2009)

I put 27 years in the Air Force. Four enlisted and ten as an officer on active duty, then 13 years in the Air National Guard and Reserves.


----------



## Sweb (Feb 5, 2009)

USAF 1974-1978 Crew Chief, KC-135A, Grissom AFB, IN and abroad. Tail number 56-3649 (63649).


----------



## dreif13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Reserve 2LT Dentist Brazilian Army


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 5, 2009)

Active Air Force November 1971 to September 1984. I was trained as a computer repairman.

I was stationed at Griffiss AFB 1972 to 1977. Grissom AFB 1977 to 1980. Pruem AS West Germany 1980 to 1983. Ellsworth AFB 1983 to 1984.

Michigan Army National Guard September 2000 to January 2009. I was trained in communications. I was activated April 2003. Mobilized at Fort Riley April through June. June and July in Kuwait. Iraq July 2003 to April 2004. Back to Fort Riley for a very quick demob and then home also in April 2004. The Company was rated the BEST Signal Company for Guard, Reserve and Active Duty in the largest fielding of our equipment that will ever be done. And we brought everyone home safe in our company and battalion.

I retired from the Guard on the 19th of January, 2009. So not quite a month.

Hey Sweb, we were at Grissom AFB at the same time for a bit. Did you know a 305th tanker pilot by the name of 1LT Bruce Radebaugh? He was one heck of a modeler. He used to build models while he was on alert.

Bill G.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 6, 2009)

Member of the RAN 1976-84. Seaman Officer, did not qualify for aircrew, but qualified as a Trainee Weapons Officer. Was assigned to various ships whilst completing my Seaman Officers "Task Book", including stints in a DDG the carrier Melbourne, Amphibious Heavy Lift Ships, and several patrol boats (mostly Attack Class) operating out of Darwin and Adelaide (for about two months) . Was on the Melbourne in 1980-82 during her deployment into the Indian Ocean, along with the HMAS Brisbane and 5 or six other ships, during the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan.

Volunteered to crew on the Antarctic Supply ship, but never made it to Antactica, Collapsed whilst on duty, and had to be rescued by chopper, by my old ship the Melbourne. 

Most exciting evolution was being a member of the boarding party of suspected people smugglers, illegal fisherman and occasionally drug runners. Most boring was chipping rust off the Melbourne.....it was an endless excercise, and the old b*tch was just a floating bucket of rust. I still had a soft spot for the old girl....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2009)

I did my time in the Navy from 1988 -1996 as a member of SEAL Teams 2 4...... Had my share of scrapes and bruises u might say... Did my share of VBSS as well Parsifal...


----------



## Sweb (Feb 6, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> Active Air Force November 1971 to September 1984. I was trained as a computer repairman.
> 
> I was stationed at Griffiss AFB 1972 to 1977. Grissom AFB 1977 to 1980. Pruem AS West Germany 1980 to 1983. Ellsworth AFB 1983 to 1984.
> 
> ...



Yep. He was a co-pilot at the time. He came out on the flightline one day and asked me if I would let down the nose and main gear doors of my plane so he could get some detailed photos of the wheel wells. I remember it pretty well because I had just buttoned up the plane and would have had to put power back on the plane (external generator set) and charge up the aux pumps to bring the doors back up. Two guys could get their backs into the mains and slam them into the latches but the nose required cycling of the door cylinder. In other words, it meant another 20 minutes re-doing what I just finished doing. But, I frickin' did it anyway. He did ask nicely. He was a tall, lean guy with sandy-blond hair if I remember right. We never flew together. Grissom was a double wing (50 aircraft) at the time so all the time I was there I never saw the same crew twice on my plane. While I was on alert the officers and enlisted were bunked in separate sections of the bunker. If he was there I don't remember. Man, that was a loooong time ago.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Sweb! Yep, it was a long time ago.

Bruce later became Captain and a pilot. When we had the severe blizzard in Jan 1978, he was stuck on alert. Heck, the whole base was closed and SAC was told to go to war without us! I was able to get to his house in base housing to check on his wife and kit. It looked like huge ocean waves going over the tops of the houses.

Bruce had a number of 1/48th models on display in a glass case in the Wing Command Post building (where I worked). One was the Monogram B-17G in 305th markings. I would sometimes just stop and stare at it. It so looked like you could climb into the nose, get into the pilot's seat, yell CLEAR, and start one! He built a vacuform KC-135 while I was there. He said that was a super pain!

You know, I just remembered something as I was typing this. I had 6 or so navy ships on display at the White House near the main gate. That was probably after you left.

Bill G.


----------



## Sweb (Feb 7, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> Thanks for the reply, Sweb! Yep, it was a long time ago.
> 
> Bruce later became Captain and a pilot. When we had the severe blizzard in Jan 1978, he was stuck on alert. Heck, the whole base was closed and SAC was told to go to war without us! I was able to get to his house in base housing to check on his wife and kit. It looked like huge ocean waves going over the tops of the houses.
> 
> ...



I left Grissom on September 10, 1978. On January 1st of that year I had just returned from back-to-back 90 day TDYs on Guam. I got off the plane at Indianapolis Int'l Airport (Weir-Cook back then) and was in no mood to take the fast-ride back to Grissom. What a mess that blizzard was. You know, I was only in the White House once the whole time I was there! I never modeled while at Grissom. When I was pulling 30-days in England once and billeted at RAF Weathersfield I was picked up while hitch-hiking by a older gentleman on his way home. I was headed for Finchingfield to a pub I think was called The Three Tuns. Anyway, we went in together and turns out he was the electronics operator on a Beaufighter nightfighter in WWII. Man had some stories. He delivered school meals as a job and travelled that road every day. I went to a little shop in Mildenhall and bought an Airfix 1/72 model of that plane and completed it in a night scheme. I didn't build the 109E that was included with the (double) kit. Accuracy wasn't my motivation here. I hung out at the road on the day I was scheduled to rotate home and sure enough he came by and stopped. I gave him the model. It was a good day.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 8, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> I did my time in the Navy from 1988 -1996 as a member of SEAL Teams 2 4...... Had my share of scrapes and bruises u might say... Did my share of VBSS as well Parsifal...



Can be a bit exciting you might say. i am pretty sure our training is different to yours. I did my advanced gunnery (smallarms), comms and had to get my boat tickets. Also had to demonstrate good swimming skills...I doubt my stint as a general grunt will compare with an ex-seal. We did a boardex with the SAS once (I was a bad guy that time). They were told it was going to be unn-oppsed, and we were told to be "passively resistant". One of the SAS guys ended up in the drink after I threw the line back at them, with the words "no spekie engwish". When they finally got on board, I got the back end of the slr over the back of my head....hurt like sh*t


----------



## Blaydon (Feb 8, 2009)

Three years Royal Marines and Sixteen Royal Air Force Two and a Half of that deployed, Kosovo x2, Gulf x4, Northern Ireland x2, Sierra Leone.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweb, boy do I remember the blizzard, January 1978 at Grissom AFB. Boy did that catch everyone by surprise. This is my memory of it.

I was scheduled to work days. I got up as normal in the BNCOQ, ate and got dressed. I heard the wind blowing hard, but that was about normal at Grissom! I left my room on the 2nd floor and got to the door at the end of the barracks. Then I just stood there looking at my little Ford Maverick. The snow was half way up the front bumper. It wasn't going any place! With the wind conditions were just above white out. It was about a mile and a half to work. With only a field jacket, that wasn't going to happen!

So I called the shop to say I wasn't driving in. I would see if anyone at the 1915 Comm Squadron Job Control could give me a lift in a 4x4 truck. The Controller said yes, but he was by himself and couldn't leave.

Well, before long the Base CO said where you is is where you stay. So I was stuck in the barracks. Then the base heat plant partially shuts down. It starts to get cold in the barracks. 

I went to another guy's room. He was listening to a scanner monitoring the rescue effort to get the two Air Traffic Controllers out of the tower. They couldn't find the tower! Not with snow plows. Not even snowmobiles could find it! 

For those that have never been to Grissom, the Air Traffic Control Tower is located on the other side of the runway from the rest of the base. And guess what, the first 60 feet is painted WHITE! Now you see why it was "lost"!

The tower has lost heat, water, electricity, and all but one phone line. The Controllers didn't have any really warm clothes. Finally the Base CO called off the rescue due to night coming on. And he told them they were to do what ever it takes to survive the night. They ripped up some carpet for blankets and burn some files for warmth. It was a long night. 

The next morning, the weather had moderated some. A plow was sent to find them. The Controllers saw the flashing lights of the plow and had the plow stopped. The driver reported he still couldn't see the tower. The Controllers walked to the plow and hopped in. The driver headed back to base. Then the plow quit! So they all had to be rescued again!

That next day, all but my NCOIC made it to the shop. I walked in. What a sight. All the doors at the Command Post building were buried in snow. I helped dig it open. While digging my butt hit a window in a door and broke it. A controller from the Command Post said don't worry about the window, KEEP DIGGING!

We had a shop meeting and decided to go to 24 hour shifts for a few days. That way we would only do shift changes in daylight as the base was a super mess for getting around. After about 4 days we went back to 12s and then finally back to our normal duty schedule.

After the shop meeting I walked back to the barracks. I went through base housing. I wish I had my camera. Snow drifts up to 21 feet high. It looked like huge ocean waves breaking over the tops of the one story houses. And these weren't light fluffy things, they were hard as a rock! I could walk on them and barely leave a foot print! A bloody amazing! I have never seen anything like this since!

Bill G.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2009)

Parsifal said:


> When they finally got on board, I got the back end of the slr over the back of my head....hurt like sh*t


An SLR to the back of the melon will definatly knock something loose...

Like that childhood memory from 1st grade...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2009)

Blaydon said:


> Three years Royal Marines and Sixteen Royal Air Force Two and a Half of that deployed, Kosovo x2, Gulf x4, Northern Ireland x2, Sierra Leone.



When were you in Kosovo and the Gulf?

I was in Kosovor in 2002 to 2003 and Iraq from 2004-2005.


----------



## Blaydon (Feb 9, 2009)

Kosovo sep to dec 02 and mar to jul 03.
Gulf first half of 2000 second of 2002, may to aug 2003, feb to apr 2004 and mar to jul 2005.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2009)

Blaydon said:


> Kosovo sep to dec 02 and mar to jul 03.
> Gulf first half of 2000 second of 2002, may to aug 2003, feb to apr 2004 and mar to jul 2005.



Cool we were there at the same times. 

I flew out of Bondsteel from October 2002 to July 2003.

I flew out of Tikrit from January 2004 to Febrary 2005.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 9, 2009)

Just like old home week....


----------



## Blaydon (Feb 9, 2009)

The only flying I did was to and from the UK I was Joint Services Bomb Disposal. Give me a Land Rover or a Scimitar.


----------



## Sweb (Mar 7, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> Sweb, boy do I remember the blizzard, January 1978 at Grissom AFB. Boy did that catch everyone by surprise. This is my memory of it.
> 
> I was scheduled to work days. I got up as normal in the BNCOQ, ate and got dressed. I heard the wind blowing hard, but that was about normal at Grissom! I left my room on the 2nd floor and got to the door at the end of the barracks. Then I just stood there looking at my little Ford Maverick. The snow was half way up the front bumper. It wasn't going any place! With the wind conditions were just above white out. It was about a mile and a half to work. With only a field jacket, that wasn't going to happen!
> 
> ...



Yep. The command came down to hook up the alert birds to tow them around and get the flat spots frozen into the tires rounded out again. We had 15 planes cocked on alert. Nothing doing. The base CO later called down saying flight ops were officially closed down.


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was in the Royal Dutch Army for 2 1/2 years (voluntary drafted)Then for 3 years a civilian and then 12 years Royal Netherland Air Force.I served with the army in Germany armybase Seedorf to be exact.And 12 years at Airforce Base Twenthe(Hellhound) at 910 Maintenance Squadron and 313 Flying squadron(tiger squadron)


----------



## Hesekiel (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Patrick.. If you were based at Seedorf i think you will know Bremervörde well !! 8)


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep i do and ofcourse Hamburg and the town of Seven where the Army Base was very near too


----------



## Hesekiel (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh.. You mean "Zeven" *gg*
Which year you were based at Seedorf ?


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 10, 2009)

I was based in Seedorf from 1991 till mids 1994.And yes i meant Zeven hahaha.I was with the 42nd Batalion Limburgse Jagers.


----------



## Hesekiel (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah. well. 
I was a soldier from 1982 until 1993 in SAM Wing 36 based at Bremervörde and from 1996 until 2001 i worked at Seedorf Barracks for the Dutch Army..
How small is this world...


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 10, 2009)

that is great m8 .And yes it is a small world


----------



## Hesekiel (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## mortman2004 (Jun 10, 2009)

I served 21 years mostly active except for my time in ROTC. I served 6 years as an enlisted man. I was an 11-b v30, Served with the C/ 1/325/82nd Abn div. In Desert Sheild/Storm. I then served with B/3/75th rangers. got out went to finish my degree. got reassigned after Infantry officers basic course to the 11th armoured cav. then as a Platoon leader in the a/3/75th Rangers where i served in Afghanistan during Operation Rhino. Got reassigned as a rifle company commander after Advanced inf officers course. as an operations officer. then i got command of a rifle company.. C/2/325/82nd abn div... Commanded them during OIF 1. after command and general staff college and my promotion to Major, got assigned to 3rd brigade combat team of the 82nd Abn div. and did another tour in iraq and afghanistan. I came home got assigned to ROTC cadet command and was made a tac officer At Butler University in Indiana. Retired From the Army as a Major O-4, 29 Jan 2009. after 21 years, Got out tabbed and combat scrolled with a CIB. i did my best, and have few regrets


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2009)

mortman2004 said:


> i did my best, and have few regrets



Can't ask for anything more!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome Mort....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Radair123 (Nov 10, 2009)

21 years U.S. Army UH-1, UH-60 and AH-64 CE


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2009)

Radair123 said:


> 21 years U.S. Army UH-1, UH-60 and AH-64 CE



What places were you stationed at? I was a UH-60L Crew Chief.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Nov 11, 2009)

I was in the US Air Force stationed at Pope AFB North Carolina. I was attached to the 23rd Flying Tigers, Yes the very same Flying Tigers of WWII. I was Mechanic working on C-130s. I worked the kit shop, prop shop and test cell. 

I had a secondary MOS also. I was part of the security Police. Being trained in both I was sent to fun places like Somalia, Rwanda and Bosnia. We would fly into these areas, keep the engine running, and the ground crews would unload the plane. I was part of the security detail. Should anything happen to the aircraft I would trade my M16 for a wrench. 

When we went to Bosnia we took fire from the Serbs sitting in the mountains surrounding the airport. Nothing major just some holes in the wings.


----------



## bytor (Dec 21, 2009)

Nine years retired from the U.S. Army. (I'm getting old.)

All those years were as Armament/Avionics maintenance on AH-1, AH-64 and OH-58D aircraft. I spent some time at Ft. Eustis as an instructor also.

I'm still currently working on Army aircraft as a contractor. At least until next Friday, when the new contract takes effect, and my lay-off starts. Bummer.

I have some possible employment opportunities though with other contractors, or more likely going back to work directly for the .gov as an instructor.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Bytor!


----------



## Canberra Man (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi.
Actually, I had the honour of serving in all three services! I left school in August 1944, there was nothing much going unless your parents could afford to pay for an apprenticeship, dad was in the army, no cash. I ended up as a Naval Messenger on the Grimsby naval base HMS Beaver, bell bottoms, flat hat and a funny salute. National Service came up in 1948 and was in the Royal Artilery ack ack. Three months after demob I joined the Roaya Air Force. Became electrical fitter and worked on Avro Lincolns and the EE Canberra. We did 6 months detachment in Malaya dropping 1,000lb bombs on the terrs. 1960, I joined Air Cadets as a Warrant Office (I didn't fancy a comic cuts commission) That lasted till 1991, at least they gave me a medal and a Commendation. Still in aviation at the ripe old age of 79, doing a bit at the local aviation museum, at present working on a Link Trainer. I also help my wife breeding miniature poodles, we have a litter due in two weeks time. Thats all from an old un!

Ken


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## muscogeemike (Jul 31, 2011)

US Army - 25 years. Started out in the Engineers, switched to Intel and Spec Ops, did a tour as an involuntary recruiter; 1SGT of an MI Co in Korea during the ‘88 Olympics; retired from the Sergeants Major Academy after the first Gulf War. Served at Ft. Bliss, TX (basic and retired there); Ft Belvoir, VA; Tompkins Barracks, Germany (3 times); Viet Nam; Korea (twice); Ft. Bragg (twice); and Ft. Hood.


----------



## muscogeemike (Jul 31, 2011)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I was in the US Air Force stationed at Pope AFB North Carolina. I was attached to the 23rd Flying Tigers, Yes the very same Flying Tigers of WWII. I was Mechanic working on C-130s. I worked the kit shop, prop shop and test cell.
> 
> I had a secondary MOS also. I was part of the security Police. Being trained in both I was sent to fun places like Somalia, Rwanda and Bosnia. We would fly into these areas, keep the engine running, and the ground crews would unload the plane. I was part of the security detail. Should anything happen to the aircraft I would trade my M16 for a wrench.
> 
> When we went to Bosnia we took fire from the Serbs sitting in the mountains surrounding the airport. Nothing major just some holes in the wings.



I gotta say it, I’m sure you know the Flying Tigers were not a US military force, they were mercenaries and they officially disbanded in July of 1942. The US Army Air Force units that came after them sometimes referred to themselves as Flying Tigers, but the title should really only apply to the original AVG. Another site, or thread on this one, says that a movie is being made about the AVG, unfortunatly it seems that Tom Cruise is going to play Claire Chennault


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 20, 2012)

muscogeemike said:


> ...Another site, or thread on this one, says that a movie is being made about the AVG, unfortunatly it seems that Tom Cruise is going to play Claire Chennault



Oh PLEASE _say it ain't so, Joe_! (of course I mean 'Mike') Couldn't they get Nick Nolte or Robert DeNiro? I guess both too old. he**, I'd settle for George Clooney or Russell Crowe.
They should get Chevy Chase to play MacArthur.

June 1970 - October 1999, USNR, 5 years active duty in VAQ squadrons and 12 Active Reserve in VP squadrons, 8 years in a Vol. Training Unit (VTU) to finish out my reserve 'career' for retirement.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 20, 2012)

19+ years in Her Majesty's Royal Air Force - intel puke.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for keeping me and my loved ones safe from harm....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 24, 2012)

I served, U.S.C.G. 1980-1983. seen some stuff, done some stuff.
'nuff said.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 27, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> I served, U.S.C.G. 1980-1983. seen some stuff, done some stuff.
> 'nuff said.



ML, ever based at Elizabeth City CGAS?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2012)

Navy, '61 - '64, kitty cruiser. Helicopter AC. HS-4 saw a lot of action in Nam, after my discharge. They did a lot of rescue work, land and sea.


----------



## Corsair725 (May 23, 2012)

I *HOPE* I fit here, not any of the listed branches in the question, but I retired from the USCG in 2008. I was pretty lucky, got aviation tracked after the academy, flew the HH-52A, HH-3F, HC-130, and the HU-25.


----------



## muscogeemike (May 23, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Oh PLEASE _say it ain't so, Joe_! (of course I mean 'Mike') Couldn't they get Nick Nolte or Robert DeNiro? I guess both too old. he**, I'd settle for George Clooney or Russell Crowe.
> They should get Chevy Chase to play MacArthur.
> 
> June 1970 - October 1999, USNR, 5 years active duty in VAQ squadrons and 12 Active Reserve in VP squadrons, 8 years in a Vol. Training Unit (VTU) to finish out my reserve 'career' for retirement.



I’d go with Sam Eliot or Scott Glen, Chennault was not a young man and didn’t look young.


----------



## bromhead (Dec 23, 2012)

Army,,1964-67..recon 2/18 Inf ,1st inf div,,Viet 1966-67


----------



## NVSMITH (Oct 9, 2017)

-US Army: Regular Army, USAR and National Guard, 39 years, 3 months and 1 day but who's counting? Over 24 years were active duty from Vietnam to Yemen.


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 12, 2017)

USAF, 25 years on active duty. Spent 4 years fixing airplanes at an Air Logistics Center and the rest of it in the Air Force space program, launching rockets and so forth. 4.5 years of it was in the Pentagon, which I DO NOT recommend as a career move unless your Dad's a General.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 12, 2017)

Reminds me of where I was stationed in Iraq. There was so much brass that a full colonel had nothing better to do than do seatbelt checks on passing vehicles. One day, I saw one of our LTs trudging back from the "pleasure dome", the nickname for the ops center. As I passed, I snapped my best parade salute. He was so thrilled that someone had saluted _him, _he actually thanked me.
US Army, USAR. 20 years, CW2, EW tech.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> Reminds me of where I was stationed in Iraq. There was so much brass that a full colonel had nothing better to do than do seatbelt checks on passing vehicles. One day, I saw one of our LTs trudging back from the "pleasure dome", the nickname for the ops center. As I passed, I snapped my best parade salute. He was so thrilled that someone had saluted _him, _he actually thanked me.
> US Army, USAR. 20 years, CW2, EW tech.



When and where were you in Iraq?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2017)

X
 XBe02Drvr

What is there disagree about my post? Are you disagreeing that I was a 60 CE?


----------



## pbehn (Oct 13, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> View attachment 468839
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My money is on an accident with a touch screen, I managed to downrate three of Wurgers posts on modelling threads in five minutes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2017)

pbehn said:


> My money is on an accident with a touch screen, I managed to downrate three of Wurgers posts on modelling threads in five minutes.



Ah good point...


----------



## pbehn (Oct 13, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ah good point...


I just checked my conversations, it was with Njaco, I rated his hand wave as "bad spelling"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I just checked my conversations, it was with Njaco, I rated his hand wave as "bad spelling"



Someone rated one of mine as bad spelling as well yesterday. I could not figure out why, but your explanation above makes sense.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 13, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Someone rated one of mine as bad spelling as well yesterday. I could not figure out why, but your explanation above makes sense.


Viewing on a "kindle" the ratings occupy about a third of the screen width on the right hand side, as a right hander it is very easy to catch and it has scrolled off before you notice.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 13, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What is there disagree about my post? Are you disagreeing that I was a 60 CE?


Negatory, man, I honor your service. I served too. Fat finger and small screen, probably stroked a little too heavy while scrolling. My apologies. Glad I was out of flying before "Atari stick" fly-by-wire took over. With my heavy hands, I would have been all over the sky.
Wes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2017)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Negatory, man, I honor your service. I served too. *Fat finger and small screen, probably stroked a little too heavy while scrolling.* My apologies. Glad I was out of flying before "Atari stick" fly-by-wire took over. With my heavy hands, I would have been all over the sky.
> Wes



Yeah I figured that out...

No need to apologize. My apologies to you for not figuring it out sooner.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 13, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> When and where were you in Iraq?


2003-2004 - Landed in Kuwait 21 April 2003, moved out to some nameless base camp a few days later. (The night some clown fragged his leaders over in the 101st.) Back in Camp Doha the night the sea skimmer hit (almost) the mall. Back to base camp until the 513th MI Bde pulled out. Then cooled my heels in Camp Doha until sent north to do doc exploitation with ISG until 29 Feb 2004 (Leap Day!) Back home around mid-March.
357 days boots on ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> 2003-2004 - Landed in Kuwait 21 April 2003, moved out to some nameless base camp a few days later. (The night some clown fragged his leaders over in the 101st.) Back in Camp Doha the night the sea skimmer hit (almost) the mall. Back to base camp until the 513th MI Bde pulled out. Then cooled my heels in Camp Doha until sent north to do doc exploitation with ISG until 29 Feb 2004 (Leap Day!) Back home around mid-March.
> 357 days boots on ground.



Spent 14 months (2 in Kuwait, 12 in Iraq) for OIF 2. Was based out of Speicher in Tikrit, but flew pretty much all over the damn country. Almost daily to Baghdad, Kirkuk, Balad, Mosul, Najaf, etc.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 13, 2017)

Looking back, We actually landed March 21st. That makes the math and timeline right.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 13, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Spent 14 months (2 in Kuwait, 12 in Iraq) for OIF 2. Was based out of Speicher in Tikrit, but flew pretty much all over the damn country. Almost daily to Baghdad, Kirkuk, Balad, Mosul, Najaf, etc.



Thank you for your service.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> Thank you for your service.



You as well.


----------



## Bill Jennings (Nov 30, 2017)

Served 12 years Royal Australian Navy as A Clearance Diver from 1959

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll play along.

USAF 1987-2013

'87-'96 C-141 Crew Chief
'96-2013 KC-10 Flying Crew Chief, Flightline Expeditor, Flightline Production Superintendent, Flight Chief and First Sergeant

Participated in actions in or deployed for: Honduras, Panama, Haiti, El Salvador, Bolivia, Desert Shield/Storm, Operation Southern Watch/Northern Watch, Enduring Freedom (October 2001-May 2002), Iraqi Freedom (March-May 2003), Bosnia and Kosovo.


----------



## loreng59 (Dec 7, 2017)

US Army 1977-1986 first as enlisted Cryptologic-Voice Intercept, the last 5 as a Huey Driver (Medievac)


----------



## flypaper2222 (Jan 13, 2018)

USMC 1961-1965......Recep engine mech...USMC Headquarters Flight Section Andrews AFB Wash DC.....HMM-262 MCAS New River NC.


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 28, 2018)

armypilot said:


> U.S. Army/ Army National Guard for last 21 years 7 months. Master Army Aviator currently flying UH-60 Blackhawks. Also rated in the UH-1 Huey, OH-58 Kiowa, AH-1 Cobra, and AH-64 Apache.


That's a job that requires serious skill (possibly more than some fixed wing aviators).


----------



## Chris H (Mar 15, 2018)

British Army 1973 - 1995.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Papa Tango Whiskey (Jul 30, 2018)

US Navy. '75 to '92. GMG1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 30, 2018)

PapaTangoFoxtrot said:


> US Navy. '75 to '92. GMG1


My boot camp company commander was a GMGC. We used to call him "Gunny". Somehow it didn't seem to please him; can't understand why. In fact, it seemed to downright piss him off! "I ain't no damn Jarhead!" We ran a lot of laps, did a lot of pushups, laughing all the way. Chief Narvesen could make difficult things fun. He never went away mad, and never let us do it either.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## parsifal (Jul 31, 2018)

I served in the RAN 1976-1984, with some instructional work at RMC after that continuing for some time after that. I served in the Patrol Boat squadron, on the tac warfare ship, the carrier and finally volunteered for service aboard the civ Antarctic Supply Ship Nella Dan.

I graduated as a trainee seaman officer . I applied initially as aircrew, but was rejected. however I did manage to score selection as a maritime warfare officer, before increasing my specialization by passing the necessary course work as a "Principal Warfare Officer' or PWO. PWO is a fairly senior position in the ship, I was never actually given the job, because I didn't have enough experience, but I did pass the courses that led to that position which included several months at the tactical warfare school at HMAS Watson. it was bl**dy interesting to be honest, and started a lifelong interst in tactical warfare....how to fight battles kinda thing. 

As a maritime warfare officer, I did lots of short stints, just to gain some experience on different warships and operations.

My main interest was in carrier operations and fleet defence. I had opportunities to continue after the carrier was decommissioned and some feelers were put out by RN to poach me just after the falklands, which eventually I turned down (several other of my contemporaries, notably Cmdr Baddams who ended up CO of 805 sqn (Harrier)). I volunteered for antarctis service after the carrier wen into reserve mostly to consider my future. Whilst I was there I got sick with Type 1 diabetes, which I still have. Pretty much ended my service afloat. I kind of got lost because of that and it took a few years to get some confidence back

What does a PWO do, Best place is one of those recruitment publications I think.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 31, 2018)

Army Air Corps Cadet 1943 - 1944. B-17 Bombardier 1944 - 1945.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Papa Tango Whiskey (Aug 5, 2018)

XBe02Drvr said:


> My boot camp company commander was a GMGC. We used to call him "Gunny". Somehow it didn't seem to please him; can't understand why. In fact, it seemed to downright piss him off! "I ain't no damn Jarhead!" We ran a lot of laps, did a lot of pushups, laughing all the way. Chief Narvesen could make difficult things fun. He never went away mad, and never let us do it either.
> Cheers,
> Wes


Gunny is marine short for a gunnery sergeant. Guns or Gunner is short for a gunners mate that's why you pissed him off.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 5, 2018)

PapaTangoFoxtrot said:


> Gunny is marine short for a gunnery sergeant. Guns or Gunner is short for a gunners mate that's why you pissed him off.


Yes, as he pounded into our heads as we marched endlessly back and forth across the grinder to his own invented cadence based on the USMC "This is my rifle, this is my gun", but repeating the corrective lesson you just stated in his own distinctive language.
We enjoyed "getting his goat" and he enjoyed taking it out of us and with his sense of humor it was hard to take anything too serious.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Fishboy (Jan 1, 2019)

US Navy, 1975 to 1981, ETN2(SS). Spent 3 1/2 years on a fast attack based out of San Diego.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 1, 2019)

Fishboy said:


> US Navy, 1975 to 1981, ETN2(SS). Spent 3 1/2 years on a fast attack based out of San Diego.


Ahoy, shipmate! Looks like your timing was poor. You were one of those 6 year instant E4 nuke sub guys, right? Promotions must have slowed way down post-VN. When I went in, early '70, people were making rate real fast. 2 1/2 years, SR to TD2. Could have made 1st Class for a one year extension, but I was hot to put my brand new Commercial Pilot License to work. Turned out to be a mixed blessing in the long run; sometimes I think I should have stayed in. One of the TDs I worked with stayed in, retired as a Senior Chief, and earned a college degree and Airline Transport Pilot License along the way. He got hired by USAir while I was still flying for a back country commuter airline. He retired from American, set for life, and my airline went bankrupt, taking our 401Ks with it.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Fishboy (Jan 1, 2019)

Ahoy back to you Wes! Yes.... I was a 6 year Navy nuke. I waited until I got to the boat before I decided on whether to stay in or not. For a nuke back in those days, if you stayed in, you had a 5/2 sea to shore rotation..... 5 years on sea-going billet followed by 2 years on shore, which at the time was pretty much limited to recruiting duty. Not real appealing to me at that time. So I pretty much decided I would get out after 6. I did have the opportunity to take the 1st class exam, but decided not to. Probably a decision I’d do differently now, but there you are.

In hindsight though I have absolutely no complaints about going in. I met friends that I’m still close to, and received very specialized training and skills that allowed me to have a good career after the Navy, that I am now retired from. (You can’t go to your local community college and learn how to and actually run a nuclear reactor.) So it’s all good. 

Fair winds and following seas......


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 1, 2019)

Fishboy said:


> In hindsight though I have absolutely no complaints about going in. I met friends that I’m still close to, and received very specialized training and skills that allowed me to have a good career after the Navy, that I am now retired from.


Ditto. As soon as I got to Avionics A School, I got hit with the "sign for 6, and be an instant petty officer" push, but all of the six year wonders were becoming ATs, AQs, and AXs, and I had flight simulators on the brain, so I hung out for TD, and scored high enough to get my wish.



Fishboy said:


> Fair winds and following seas.....


To you too, brother!
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 7, 2019)

USAF 1970-1974 366th TFW, ANG 1974-1977, Viet Nam 1971-72, Graphic specialist, photo cartographer, office of information. F-111F, Mountain Home AFB
Da Nang AFB, Takhli AFB
ANG Felts Field, Spokane WA, Des Moines


----------



## Red 3 (Aug 1, 2019)

Lucky13 said:


> Navy, Air Force and Marine is it here? Ex and still in service....8)



Royal Corps of Signals, British Army then U.S. Marines (infantry) then U.S. Army National Guard (North Carolina, heavy infantry). 24 years in uniform(s)! Does that qualify?


----------



## soulezoo (Aug 1, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Looking back, We actually landed March 21st. That makes the math and timeline right.



I know this is a little old now but I was in/out of Kuwait city during this time flying the air bridge back to Ramstein. It's been awhile so I don't recall exact days, but was there when the Scud made a fly-by of the airport... wasn't fun jumping in those ditches trying to put on your gas mask at the same time. Was also there to help load Jessica Lynch onto the medi-vac -141. That was my last day there.


----------



## Mainly28s (Aug 1, 2019)

Nearly three years in the South African Air Force, back in the late 80s and early 90s.


----------



## manta22 (Sep 19, 2019)

I served in the US Army 1960-1963 (Cold War) Enlisted in Fairmont, West Vitginia for the Nuclear Weapons Ordnance Electronics course, took Basic Training in Ft Knox, Kentucky and then attended that course at Ft Monmouth, New Jersey. Graduated early and was assigned to the Corporal Ground Guidance course at the Ordnance Guided Missile School at Redstone Arsenal, Huntsville, Alabama. I was the Honor Graduate and was retained as an instructor (SP-4) in that course. Taught there until the Berlin Wall was erected and then whisked off to Germany to fill a vacant position in a Corporal missile unit, the 157th Ordnance Detachment. We supported the 1st Missile Battalion 38th Artillery of V Corps. We were stationed in a kaserne in Babenhausen and our mission was to prevent Soviet armor from invading West Germany through the Fulda Gap. I was then a Spec-5, Section Chief.

We were airlifted to the British Royal Artillery Range in Benbecula, the Hebrides Islands to practice firing missiles out into the Atlantic. After a successful exercise, we were airlifted back to Germany. Eventually our unit was de-activated and our personnel were transferred to other Corporal units in Germany. Soon our Corporal IIB missiles were replaced by more modern solid-fuel Sergeant missiles. These were more mobile, used transistors instead of vacuum tubes, and featured a much more simplified launch procedure. Our Corporals were a direct descendant of the German V2 rockets! End of service in August 1963. 

Regards, Neil Albaugh, Tucson, AZ

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Red 3 (May 19, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I did a rescue into downtown Bacuba one time. Fortunatly a few minutes out we got the call that they had allready been rescued. I was not looking foward into flying into the town square full of insurgents.



I was medevaced out of Baqubah in 2004, yep the town was full of insurgents! Maybe it was the same day, June 24?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2020)

Red 3 said:


> I was medevaced out of Baqubah in 2004, yep the town was full of insurgents! Maybe it was the same day, June 24?



I could not tell you the day anymore. It was an OH-54D that went down into the town.


----------



## Red 3 (May 19, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I could not tell you the day anymore. It was an OH-54D that went down into the town.


No, different day. Big attack following an ambush, Bradleys (me and mine), Abrams, F16s, Kiowas, and a buttload of ieds and rpgs rolling around! Lost my Bradley and my gunner, great kid, and also our CO. but we dealt more than we took.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2020)

Red 3 said:


> No, different day. Big attack following an ambush, Bradleys (me and mine), Abrams, F16s, Kiowas, and a buttload of ieds and rpgs rolling around! Lost my Bradley and my gunner, great kid, and also our CO. but we dealt more than we took.



actually I just found it. 7 April 2004. After the shoot-down we flew to Warhorse to pick up the extraction team. They were rescued before we could get them though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2020)

We lost a lot of helicopters that year. 30 losses.


----------



## Red 3 (May 20, 2020)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Oh PLEASE _say it ain't so, Joe_! (of course I mean 'Mike') Couldn't they get Nick Nolte or Robert DeNiro? I guess both too old. he**, I'd settle for George Clooney or Russell Crowe.
> They should get Chevy Chase to play MacArthur.
> 
> June 1970 - October 1999, USNR, 5 years active duty in VAQ squadrons and 12 Active Reserve in VP squadrons, 8 years in a Vol. Training Unit (VTU) to finish out my reserve 'career' for retirement.


Chevy Chase for Mac


DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We lost a lot of helicopters that year. 30 losses.



we were based out of warhorse for a short while to help out in Baqubah, June/July, then back to Balad Ruz further east. They had a tank battalion, some cav scouts and arty based in Baqubah but wanted some legs so off we went.


----------



## FinLow57 (Jun 12, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Navy, Air Force and Marine is it here? Ex and still in service....8)


US Army, 1980 to 1986. 1st ADM Platoon, 43rd USAAD, 59th Ordinance Brigade.
MOS 12E


----------

